# Transmission Replacement Issues



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Have you changed the transmission fluid? It’s a drain and refill situation, I think I did that three times. My transmission on my 15 Diesel was at times quirky but I never had any issues. Traded it at 71k and changed the fluid at 65k.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]HOW TO: Service "Lifetime Fill" Tranmission fluid for Diesel AW AF-40-6 Transmission[/h]

*AMSOIL Products for the 2011-2015, 2016 Limited Gen1 Cruze*


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> [h=1]How to: Automatic Transmission Fluid Flush[/h]
> [h=1]AMSOIL Products for the 2011-2015, 2016 Limited Gen1 Cruze[/h]


this is a diesel thread

your link has zero to do with a diesel cruze.

moderator :rofl:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

boraz said:


> this is a diesel thread
> 
> your link has zero to do with a diesel cruze.
> 
> moderator :rofl:


Well, at least I'm human.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Well, at least I'm human.


you humans will welcome your robot overlords


----------



## CTDNathan (May 12, 2018)

SethMarshallAllen said:


> I bought my 2014 Diesel in February of 2018 with 47k on it. As it sits today (10/8/18) it has 72k on it.
> A few weeks after I bought it, I took it back because of a click coming from the front left corner on downshifts, or when stepping off the throttle, or when I put the car in park and it lurched forward. It's always there. Cold or warm, rain or shine, it clicks. The dealer shrugged it off, and said it was fine so I just lived with it and the awkward transmission behavior I haven't gone back there since. Well, over the course of the last few weeks the ride quality has worsened, and despite 4 brand new Michelins, two four wheel alignments and having the tires balanced twice (most recently on Friday) it's still jittery on the road and it still makes a very concerning noise. I did tighten the driver's side axle nut once and it went away for about two hours and it's been back ever since. I went out with a friend this weekend and when I was backing out of her driveway, I put the car in drive and it SLAMMED into gear, insanely hard. I went and let it cool for a few hours and the ride home was perfectly fine. It did it twice more that day and hasn't since. However on the drive to work, I noticed that tinny little click becoming much more prevalent. It also sits at just about 2k RPM when it's running at 55-70mph. I have an appointment with my dealership tomorrow for their transmission tech to go for a ride with me.
> 
> If I don't get this fixed, I'm trading it in. So community, any thoughts?


I got my CTD about a year ago with 45k on it. At 65K just last month I began to have harsh engagement into drive. This problem was sudden. Awhile before this began to happen I noticed on hrd acceleration that there was a noticeable quick vibration from the trans. Didn't really think much of it at that point. So I took to back into the dealer, who I actually work for, and they agreed something was wrong. GM techline instructed the tech to order and replace the valve body. They did so, and that did not resolve the harsh shift into drive, and also created a new problem of harsh shifting into all gears even when driving. 








Next GM techline instructed to replace the transmission, honestly this is what should've been done at the beginning. The transmission is not too much more than the valve body! There were no other serviceable parts avialible for the trans to try.


$7,800 later.... Covered by the 9 months remaining of my powertrain.


If your local dealer is giving you a hard time, call GM directly. 


There was no stock on transmissions anywhere in the US. Took about a week and a half to come in.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Given that price, I think it might be wise to get the CTD into the dealer for the stupid harsh 3-2 downshift (assuming that's what it is), as well as the "neutral-stop" issue that will inevitably come back once it starts warming up...we have about a month left on the PT warranty, and I sure as **** am not paying that after the warranty is done and the trans explodes - nor do I want to deal with replacing that transmission in the slightest myself, especially considering it'd be borderline impossible to find one.


----------



## CTDNathan (May 12, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Given that price, I think it might be wise to get the CTD into the dealer for the stupid harsh 3-2 downshift (assuming that's what it is), as well as the "neutral-stop" issue that will inevitably come back once it starts warming up...we have about a month left on the PT warranty, and I sure as **** am not paying that after the warranty is done and the trans explodes - nor do I want to deal with replacing that transmission in the slightest myself, especially considering it'd be borderline impossible to find one.


I'd push as much as you can! I have 9 months left of my powertrain, so I had some time but since I work for the sister dealership of the Chevy dealer I purchased from, I got in right in.

The trans was on a SPAC case until they acquired one, 1and a half weeks later I had the car back


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup - hoping it'll work out - car goes in Monday - here's to hoping it misbehaves for them.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

SethMarshallAllen said:


> I bought my 2014 Diesel in February of 2018 with 47k on it. As it sits today (10/8/18) it has 72k on it.
> A few weeks after I bought it, I took it back because of a click coming from the front left corner on downshifts, or when stepping off the throttle, or when I put the car in park and it lurched forward. It's always there. Cold or warm, rain or shine, it clicks. The dealer shrugged it off, and said it was fine so I just lived with it and the awkward transmission behavior I haven't gone back there since. Well, over the course of the last few weeks the ride quality has worsened, and despite 4 brand new Michelins, two four wheel alignments and having the tires balanced twice (most recently on Friday) it's still jittery on the road and it still makes a very concerning noise. I did tighten the driver's side axle nut once and it went away for about two hours and it's been back ever since. I went out with a friend this weekend and when I was backing out of her driveway, I put the car in drive and it SLAMMED into gear, insanely hard. I went and let it cool for a few hours and the ride home was perfectly fine. It did it twice more that day and hasn't since. However on the drive to work, I noticed that tinny little click becoming much more prevalent. It also sits at just about 2k RPM when it's running at 55-70mph. I have an appointment with my dealership tomorrow for their transmission tech to go for a ride with me.
> 
> If I don't get this fixed, I'm trading it in. So community, any thoughts?


Any update on this?

My advice is to get a second opinion. I recently had $1,000 in free power train warranty work done (two front axles) at a second dealer after the first one said I had to pay almost $500 to fix a wheel bearing that they even admit wasn't showing as bad on the dial, but a "good place to start".

I had another issue where I paid $500 to the dealer to fix something that didn't even resolve the problem. They ended up finding out it was a warranty issue on another part related to that system, but I had already paid the money for the first part at this point.

People need to know that when dealers give you a quote they are sometimes just throwing parts at it. I learned to ask them "do you guarantee this will fix it"? That's what saved me from the wheel bearing issue.


----------

